# New Dart Frog Tank!



## Zack (Feb 13, 2010)

This is my first dart frog tank. I've been keeping and breeding fish for a long time and thought i'd give these guys a try, tell me what you think.

Thanks, Zack


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

looks pretty sweet, Can you tell us a bit about the tank setup? Live plants,substrate,water...

I can't see any frogs?

I have always thought of keeping them they look so cool,are they hard to keep?


----------



## Zack (Feb 13, 2010)

As far as plants go, there is a bromeliad, some golden pathos, a mini orchid, some tropical fern in the back, a money tree, a mother in law's tongue, and one more I don't remember the name of.

There is a gravel layer in the bottom of the tank, then some screen, followed by some coco hust and moss, then some plantation soil. Tghe pond section is filled with hydroballs. I have to still hook up my heat pad, and my humidifier onto a timer.

I don't have the frogs yet, I am going to the Missisauga Reptile Expo this sunday to hopefully get some. I have my eye on a few kinds, but we shall wait and see what's at the expo.

As far as keeping them, thumbnail species are harder to keep then others and need small food to eat. If provided with the right conditions dart frogs aren't hard to keep, there are several types of good beginner frogs to start with before trying the more difficult ones, like tincs, azureus, auratus and leucs. 

There is a ton of research that can be found online and every answer to any question can be found somewhere online. I would advise if you do get them to do your research well.


----------



## Zack (Feb 13, 2010)

Oh and the background was made of insulating foam (great stuff) then covered in silicone, then i made a mixture of plantation soil, moss and coco husk


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Looks absolutely beautiful. Like a frog paradise! Would love to see pics once you get your frogs.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

That is a great looking tank if I was frog Id be happy in there jumping around waiting for my dinner like room service lol


----------



## Zack (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks guys! I've never made one before so I wasn't sure what to think, I'll definitely be posting pics of my frogs and most likely some video too. Ill try and get some more pics up soon after the expo i'm sure I will have more plants and such.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

very nice tank, i love to see more people taking the reptile plunge!!!!


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Wow, that's nice!


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

What species of darts do you have or are you planning to get?


----------



## kev416 (Aug 22, 2010)

Frank and I use to breed crickets for these two local guys. I think Phil will be at the show.

http://www.thegreenoasis.ca/dart-frogs.html

http://www.rainforestdesigns.ca/index.html


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I think it would be a nightmare having to find pinners all the time, for feeding.
I had a chameleon for a couple of years and I had escapees all over the place no matter how hard I tried to contain them. Oh and the smell is something else.

Wow so 60$ - 100$ for one little frog. Probably more for rare ones. So similar to the shrimp herders (expensive)


----------



## kev416 (Aug 22, 2010)

Phil has come to rely on the live foods he produces. I don't think he buys that many pinheads anymore. Ron was always a good source of small crickets. 

Zack, you can always drop by Phil's place in east Scarborough by appointment. He has a wing of his house dedicated to his frogs with nice display tanks. Ask him at the show.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Ooops, missed the post.

Anyways, Ron Jung is a great guy to deal with. He was up near the North York centre area near the subway line. Has an amazing collection of all kinds of darts and even some rare ones 

Try giving him a shout. Web Wheeler is another guy you might be able to find helpful.

If you get into the nice bromeliads, try Antoine over at frogbroms.com


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

this is cool, I've always wanted some... but I never went through with it and didn't have the time. :/

are you looking to eventually get them to breed? I saw some in the amazon with tadpoles on their backs and thought it was cool that they could do that.

is there a cover on the tank? how are you planning on keeping it humid?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

If you can't find what your looking for at the Expo, there is Friendly Frogs (Al Bickell ) in Whitby who has a nice variety, and all the necessary supplies. He can be reached via [email protected] .


----------



## Zack (Feb 13, 2010)

Well They are fed fruit flies and springtails i won't be feeding pin heads to them.

Ron Jung is not currently breeding, as he has a lot going on in his life at the moment.

I will be getting a plexi glass lid to fit the top of the tank, and there is a humidifier as well as a waterfall in the tank. 

Thanks for all the tips and places to try, though I bought 3 Tinc Cobalts today I will post pictures later, they are about 6 months old, and hopefully I have a pair, there seems to be from the 3 I have, but at this age it is still to hard to tell.


----------



## Zack (Feb 13, 2010)

Oh and if you're wondering the darts are currently in a 10 gallon until the main tank is done.


----------



## Zack (Feb 13, 2010)

I will post pictures when I find my cable!


----------

